# Rivalry Week



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Now that rivalry week is over and the Utes have dispatched the hated buffalos, does anyone have any predictions for the game Saturday night?

30-16

GO UTES!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

In spite of denials, I suspect the Utes will be looking ahead to the bigger game next week and the game plan will be pedestrian, along with liberal substitutions. It may be close for a time but the Utes prevail 27-17, as I don't think the cougs will be able to do too much with the Ute defense. .


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

yall have fun rooting for the 3rd and 4th best teams in the state.
go aggies
go weber


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Ha! 

I love my Wildcats as much as anyone. Grew up going to 90% of their home games. But didn’t we see them on the field against Utah? 

I’m not going to bash the Aggies, but if they played, my money would be on the Utes.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Too bad BYU failed to show that much heart in their 5 other losses this year. They'd have had a much better record if they would have played that way all year.

The comments during the Priesthood lesson on Sunday went something like this:
They [BYU] strayed from the path in the second half. Unlike the first half, they didn't follow the spirit, and they lost hold of the rod, losing their way and eventually failing.

My comment was: They [Utah] found the path in the second half. They followed the promptings, held true to their faith, grasped the iron rod, and overcame their persecutor.

Church is a funny place the day after a BYU game.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Church is a funny place the day after a BYU game.


Yes it is. Here in Utah County, most of them were too grumpy to even initiate much of a conversation.

I was at the game Saturday and had a few observations. Some may be in Captain Obvious territory.

1. The Utes came out very flat. Not surprising, considering the emotion of the last 2 weeks and what is ahead on Friday.

2. Sitake had the cougs well prepared and ready. Based on newspaper reader comments and the drivetime talk radio this morning, cougarfans want to run him out of town. Just-say-no. They are getting better and in spite of cougarfan delusions, Andy Reid is not leaving the Chiefs.

3. Zack Wilson is the real deal. He was most impressive. If he doesn't get overwhelmed by the cougarfan hype, he will be good.

4. The Utes have a lot more depth and once the emotional high the cougs were on wore off, were able to wear them down and dominate late. I also think the mental factor of "the losing streak" started to get into the cougs heads and when the game got close, the Utes had the advantage.

5. The Utes have impressive depth and heart this year. I don't think we appreciate yet what they accomplished because of a couple of mediocre performances early on and lack of impressive opposition in their division.

6. It was fun to attend a rivalry game in person again.

7. Can't wait for Friday!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

That was the most enjoyable game to watch all season long. Tell me again what good came from the Utes going to the PAC-12 and the Y going independent?

I'm only mildly interested in Friday's game...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> Tell me again what good came from the Utes going to the PAC-12 and the Y going independent?


As for the Utes,

Two words. Rose Bowl. And neither team this year needed to be undefeated to get there.

Two more words, (if we lose Friday) Alamo Bowl (or Holiday Bowl) Better tie ins for bowl games.

I won't mention better home schedules, more money, and recruiting advantages, but those are obvious too.

Yes, it has had a negative effect on "the rivalry" but as toxic as it has frequently gotten over the past few years, I'm not sure that is a downer either.

The Pac-12 situation with the Utes played a huge factor in how Saturday's game began IMO.

As for the cougs and independence?........................................ I think Bronco was right, but I'm not a cougarfan, so I'll leave it to them to elaborate how it has worked out for them.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Tell me again what good came from the Utes going to the PAC-12 and the Y going independent?
> 
> I'm only mildly interested in Friday's game...


*Don't fall for it, catherder. He's just trying to bait you. Not even the most delusional Utah hater on the planet believes what was written above.*


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

What's the Rose Bowl good for? 20th in the nation? I'd rather they met up with USU to determine bragging rights in the state. Let's face it, only a few bowl games have any real meaning and the Utes aren't heading to any of them and the Rose Bowl isn't going to be one of them. When was the last time a PAC-12 team headed to the Rose Bowl undefeated? Or, PAC-12 title game?

Friday's game? Yawn.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations to the Utes. 
I enjoyed the BYU season for the most part. I think they competed in all games.
I just read a neat story on KSL site about some nice acts of kindness by both BYU and Ute fans with families dealing with cancer. Put things into perspective for me.

I've been known to get pretty cynical in what I write and say about sports topics (as well as other topics), but what KSL posted story makes me realize sports, while creating fun and passion, really isn't all that important in the grand scheme of things. 
I'm not going to be calling for Sitake's head. Some things are under his control but some are just mistakes by players trying their best. Hopefully, I can keep this attitude for a while and not smart off too soon.

I've watched Urban Meyer and Nick Saban on the sidelines this year and have come to the conclusion that they are way too concerned about winning and losing for my taste. It's Ok to be the best at what you do and to demand perfection, but I don't like their reaction when perfection isn't obtained. That's just my liking. If you like it, then I have to respect that too.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

EVERY college football coach should be given AT LEAST 4 seasons before calling for any firing. (barring criminal or unethical behaviors). A guy should get to play a season or two with his recruits before he gets run out of town. My fellow CougarFans drive me crazy. They hated on Bronco for years because of a dillusion that BYU is a national program. It is a regional program, with fans scattered around the nation. Big difference. 

The game was good, as have been 18 of the last 20 rivalries. Considering 18 of 20 have been determined by one score, that is a good rivalry. How would you like to be Michigan coming off their rivalry beat down? Sheesh. And their fans are ready to run a coach that lost to two top 5 teams, on the road. 

End of the day, it's been an entertaining college football season. I've enjoyed watching the games, as they provide a break from the stresses that really are important. Both the Cougars and the Utes will play in a no-one-else-cares bowl where fans can cheer for their team one more time this year. But still, that is one more game, so that is a good thing.


----------

